# how to build a wall around a garage door



## Marvel (Sep 22, 2011)

A little more info required such as proposed room sizes and a description of the layout. Can you explain why its necessary to maintain the functioning of the garage door(s)?


----------



## Doorman54 (Feb 22, 2012)

In most typical garage door and opener installations nothing projects higher then the opener rail. 
On a few projects I've seen where they've framed above the door.....they add approx 2" from the top of the opener rail for the rough frame and then cripples or tie wire from that to the existing ceiling to support the framing. 

Behind the track.....a simple bulkhead is typical. 

If you're trying to get the door above the ceiling.....a bit harder to explain because it depends on the width and height of the doors. 

I've seen it done but it requires a lot of planning before even installing the garage door!


----------

